# Officials may boost depleted Isle Royale wolf population



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

MTU study summary.
http://www.isleroyalewolf.org/sites/default/files/annual-report-pdf/annual rep 2016 webversion.pdf


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Let nature just do it's thing.


----------

